# Sticky  Notable threads-Breeding,Raw feeding etc. (UPDATED3/30/13)



## GoldenMom

I'm combining some of our old stickies into this thread with links to these threads. I'm going to lock this thread, but if there are any particularly important threads we have discussed or are discussing that you think should have a link please PM me.

Deworming your Dog: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=103988

Toxic Plants/Poisoning: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=85564

Posting Photos: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=92513

Euthanasia/Quality of Life:
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=113078&highlight=Euthanasia
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=2685099#post2685099


----------



## Ross

Just relisting some more old stickies as suggested by Admin. 
Ethical Breeding
http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=129366

The Home Prepared Diet

http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=2905652#post2905652


----------



## GoldenMom

Here's an article one of our members found:



selena said:


> http://www.bankrate.com/finance/insu...at-bite-1.aspx
> 
> An pretty good article on homeowners insurance and dogs.


Thanks, Selena!


----------



## Ross

Animal poison control thread
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/li...imals/480525-animal-poison-control-phone.html


----------



## Ross

Raw feeding Overview, Questions and Answers.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/li...0-raw-feeding-overview-questions-answers.html


----------

